# Pictures from Durham Archers



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

Nice, I can't wait to get some spare time and go enjoy the club. I think Dave should of stuck with those pink feathers, much easier for Paul to hit. hehehe
bigugly, Where is the image of the famous autographed La Douch tree?


----------



## bigugly (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm shooting pink feathers so hw still has something to hit!


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

I cant make that baboon shot with my open set up on a good day....good shooting guys


Andy

:darkbeer:


----------



## bigugly (Mar 7, 2008)

WE all struggle with something, I hate anything laying down gives me fits.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

geez If it wasn`t for the goofy hat I`d think it was my profile paul in the second pic lol lol lol you guys look like your having fun.. ...good to see and the young lad out there with ya..


----------



## bigugly (Mar 7, 2008)

That kid of mine will keep you entertained that's for sure plus he just loves to shoot. The older one too but he's a little more serious about it.


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

looks like a ton of fun!


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

Andy,

I guess we may also have to leave the tennis ball on the standing bears head for you come tournament day and give you a real challange.


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Thanks for the pictures T J.
We all had a great shoot.
Hey Ted we almost could be "Trad Twins". lol lol!!!


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

except for the hat..lol lol lol


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

DssBB said:


> Andy,
> 
> I guess we may also have to leave the tennis ball on the standing bears head for you come tournament day and give you a real challange.


hey Rob you might want to step that up to a basketball for Chuck


----------

